# Grip removal



## Bluejourneyman

I have a set of clubs with newly installed "Arrow Winn Grips", I would like to remove them and put them on another set. The pro shop states that it can not be done, without cutting them; is this true?


----------



## Bryan

I'm not really familiar with Arrow Winn Grips, but, if your pro shop states that it can not be done, then it probably can't. They wouldn't lie to you, especially when they charge you for the procedure.

How much did you end up paying for your Arrow Winn Grips? You might as well just buy new ones...or buy more. 

Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Jesse

I too don't know too much about that brand, though I'd imagine if they say you can do it then you can. I'd advise you get good instructions before you start, because it's so easy to screw things up and ruin it all


----------



## MarczO

I personally wouldn't try and remove the grips myself, but thats just me. Most likely if they say it can;t be done, than it can't be done without any damage done to the club or grips. Also, have you only asked one shop about this? You should look around town because there may be other solutions out there.


----------



## Bluejourneyman

*Grip Removal Tool*



Bluejourneyman said:


> I have a set of clubs with newly installed "Arrow Winn Grips", I would like to remove them and put them on another set. The pro shop states that it can not be done, without cutting them; is this true?


Thanks for all your insight. I work in a machine shop. Last Saturday I tried (with success) using a air-hose; in the process of removing the grip, I came up with an idea for a tool. The device I made works great! I can even remove grips (without damaging them) with two sided tape under them. I would love to try and pantent this tool, it works great.


----------



## Jesse

Glad it worked for you. I'll have to bookmark this thread to remember that for the next time I want to do something like that


----------



## stanleys1938

*grip removal*

go to your web browser and pull up golfsmith or golfworks they sell product which will allow you to remove grips and it can be done it is really messy as I understand in a golf shop I asked one associate and he said it couldnt be and I asked another in the same shop and he said he could do it so it really depends on who you talk to also you can get new grips really reasonable on ebay


----------



## CanCaddy

Bluejourneyman said:


> Thanks for all your insight. I work in a machine shop. Last Saturday I tried (with success) using a air-hose; in the process of removing the grip, I came up with an idea for a tool. The device I made works great! I can even remove grips (without damaging them) with two sided tape under them. I would love to try and pantent this tool, it works great.


Sounds like you've hit on a winner. Does your tool help put on a new grip? If so, how are they holding up? I think you should definitely think about marketing the tool you made. It sounds as if even pro shops and golf stores don't do a good job at this, so if you've got something to make it slick and easy, it's worth investigating how to get it on the market. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------

